# LETELEPEDÉS



## PÁLINKÁS (2004 Március 3)

Kedves Kávézók!
Segítséget fordulok Önökhöz:
Feleségemmel és 2 gyermekemmel szeretnénk letelepedni Kanadában.
Feleségem 33 éves, a Pető Intézetben konduktor ,1989 óta sérült gyermekekkel dolgozik
A bevándorlási kérelem beadásához egy előzetesen megszervezett munkahelyre/munkára lenne szükségünk legalább a feleségem részére.
Kérdésünk:Tudnak -e segíteni ebben?
Kihez forduljunk tanácsért?

Minden segitséget megköszönünk!

Üdvözlettel Dunakeszirőléter


----------



## palko (2004 Március 4)

Erről van egy topic lentebb, ami akár feljebb is kerülhet, ha széptnézel benne...és hozzáírsz.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 10)

Anyira mar nem mindenkit erdekel. :evil:


----------



## palko (2004 Március 11)

hát azért ne legyél rosszmájú...még ha az is vagy... :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 11)

Jol van na. Csak mar ezerszel leirtuk amit tudunk, es minden ujnal kezdhetjuk elorol. Nekem tiz ujam van, a lab az nem er, mert az lab :shock:


----------



## palko (2004 Március 16)

Jól van na...igazad van...már megint...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Március 16)

Bocsanat 8)


----------



## palko (2004 Március 17)

Tényleg jó volna innen eltakarítani ezt a topicot, vagy legalábbis a kiemeltségét leszedni... :shock: 
Hé!
BigBrother! 
Figyelsz? :roll:


----------

